# Flirting



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I find that a 10 gallon divided with 2 Bettas is a great setup. Especially with a male and female (as long as you don't intend to mate them).

They really play off of each other and flirt and whatnot. I just put Rex in a 10 gallon divided with Azazel and it's too cute. When he sees her he will flare at her and swim away. She will just sit there thinking, "What just happened here?"

They are such awesome fish!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats funny! lol


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I wish I could say that my fish were getting along so well... A guy at the pet store did tell me he used to breed beta fish, only because his female jumped over the devider when she wanted to mate. You might want to keep an eye on that.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Rex made a small bubble nest in the corner today. What a little goofball.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for Rex. Rusty blew bubbles all over his tank for the first time since I've had him. I think he's trying to impress Blue Bonnet. He needs to make a real nest before he can impress her. lol


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

*Laughs* All my girls have no idea that my sister owns a male betta in the house. I gave her "Baron" for her graduation and he lives in a tank in her room. My girls live in my loft with me. It was kind of funny when She brought Baron home because he'd flare up at the sight of one of my girls, and my girls would act like nothing happened. Maybe they couldn't see him...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

HAHA!! Mine do that all the time!! They are just so cutee!


----------

